# steering wheel shake



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

People,

Have a 2001 civic ex, AT, and has 120,000 miles or so. Steering wheel vibrates/shakes back/forth even at low speeds (25mph). Shakes up to 65 mph. Would you suspect lead weights or alignment? Other?

Thanks!


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

noquacks said:


> People,
> 
> Have a 2001 civic ex, AT, and has 120,000 miles or so. Steering wheel vibrates/shakes back/forth even at low speeds (25mph). Shakes up to 65 mph. Would you suspect lead weights or alignment? Other?
> 
> Thanks!


Ayuh,.... Jack up each wheel, slip a big bar into the wheel, 'n try to rock it, up, 'n down, as well as fore, 'n aft, while a 2nd person is inspectin' _*ALL*_ the connections of that wheel to the car,...

Somethin' is loose, 'n it could be a _Bizillion_ different things, from a tire issue, brake issue, or loose suspension parts, 'n bushin's, struts, tie-rod ends, etc....

'ell, it could be a big chunk of ice on the back side of the wheel,.....

Ya just gotta _Look_,...


----------



## t1snwbrdr12 (Nov 27, 2013)

A shake that starts that slow is typically a tire failed. Belts separated. You can try getting them balanced and road force variation read (if the shop has the equipment to do so) before you replace tires, but it may end up being a waste of money if they find your tires have failed.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Wheel weight fell off, side wall on tire has broken band, worn out rack and pinion, at that many miles it could also be the CV joints.
Highly doubt it's alignment.


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

+1 on a bad tire. 

I have a 99 Camry that does the same thing, more pronounced at lower speeds...in my case, it's an almost completely failed outer CV joint. 

Ever since my daily commute went from 100 miles down to 8 blocks, the poor car has suffered some neglect. One of these days I'll get around to replacing the axle.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

wow, so many replied so fast! Thanks, people! I though of starting over with new tires. Heck- maybe I could swap the rears to the front just to see what happens? If tread is almost at the end, new tires should be the best way to go. I will inspect as yous said and report back (could be a few days....)

Thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Take it in to your favorite mechanic----the CV joints will cause a lot of damage if they fail----I believe you will be glad you did--


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Nope.
OP, was it gradual build up or sudden change?
Think of it. Why would steering wheel wobble side to side in circular motion? As I am presuming, that is what you describe as "shake"? Cuz rack n pinion is pushed side to side by something.
Bad tire cord causes entire vehicle go up-down. Had my share of that. Any shake that you feel in your butt is likely lost weights.
But steering going side to side, or OSCILLATION, is caused either by tire that goes in figure of 8 pattern, thus pulling on tie rod ends, or by - bad CA or trailing arm bushings. So the wheel actually goes back fore, resulting in tie rod end being pushed, that causing rack n pinion movement, that transferred into SW.
Makes sense? 
CHECK YOUR CA - S. As Honda is known for having very chitty CA bushings.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

right, UK. I did have bad bushings 3 years ago, replaced them, so I can check them again, but doubt theyre rotted out that fast as originals. Still, good tip. I should first jack up the car and shake around for obvious loose parts. Didnt do it yet cuz its too cold down here today- low of 45 high of only 68 freezing degrees........... brrrrrrrrr


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I didn't see (-) before 45, so you should be good to go.
Aftermarket bushings? If it was polyurethane, they don't last worth a flip. 
But either way, SW oscillation is coming from rack n pinion and that is caused by left - right tire wobble. So anything that can permit this is a suspect. Hub bearing. Tie rod ends. Tie rods. All of the above. Bad ball joint. Tire must run in figure of 8 pattern. Even loose lug nuts or debris trapped between hub and rim, causing horizontal wheel wobble. Sure a ripped cord real close to sidewall may possibly do that. Lots of things. 
Hey, swap tires rear to front and see what happens?


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

well, finally did the tire swap as suggested (front to back-back to front), and now, sheesh- almost no more steering wheel shake but bad pull to the right . Also, like UK suggested, I pushes the wheel hubs back/forth, inspected joints and arms and rubber bushings and all was tight/ looking good. 

What do yous figure, people?


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Need some tires


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Are the wheels running true. Jack up each wheel and check tires for face and rim run out. Rim run out being out of round and face run out being possible bent wheel.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

noquacks said:


> well, finally did the tire swap as suggested (front to back-back to front), and now, sheesh- almost no more steering wheel shake but bad pull to the right . Also, like UK suggested, I pushes the wheel hubs back/forth, inspected joints and arms and rubber bushings and all was tight/ looking good.
> 
> What do yous figure, people?



Bad tire. 100%.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=12


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ukrkoz said:


> Bad tire. 100%.


not necessarily.

swap the front tires side to side. see what happens.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Fix'n it said:


> not necessarily.
> 
> swap the front tires side to side. see what happens.


ok, guess I could do this ome more time, just to see. I will advise..........


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Fix'n it said:


> not necessarily.
> 
> swap the front tires side to side. see what happens.


Sorry, you are correct. Bad tire or rim.

Noquacks, you saw this, right?

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tirete....jsp?techid=12


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ukrkoz said:


> Sorry, you are correct. Bad tire or rim.


i have seen bran new tires cause a pull. swap side to side and the pull sometime goes away, sometimes it pulls the other way. i have a lot of experience with this.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Fix'n it said:


> i have seen bran new tires cause a pull. swap side to side and the pull sometime goes away, sometimes it pulls the other way. i have a lot of experience with this.


finally did it- and man, now it pulls the the opposite side (to the right)!!! Gotta be bad tires for sure, right people?


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

ukrkoz said:


> Sorry, you are correct. Bad tire or rim.
> 
> Noquacks, you saw this, right?
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tirete....jsp?techid=12


thats a great recourse, UK. Thanks, man! Got an edjukashun.


----------

